

50 Ways to Get a Job - verganileonardo
http://50waystogetajob.com/

======
yaur
Completely broken... White page, no text and nothing that looks like content
in "view source".

Chrome 35 on windows + Ghostery.

~~~
jesusmichael
that's how you get a job..

